# Ibook M2453 Start Up Issue



## SadJay25 (Sep 30, 2005)

I let my brother use my laptop computer for quite some time. He returned it and now I have a problem. It wont start up. I turn it on and It loads a Grey screen with a folder in the center of the screen. On the folder there is an Icon the flickers from iMac Logo to a Question Mark. I dont have the old version of Mac OS9, which is on the computer. I went and got Mac OSX Panther and tried putting it on the computer but it wont load the CD. If I push the Option/alt key on the keyboard.....2 arrows appear and the background turns blue. The Flickering folder still remains. One arrow is a circle arrow and it kind of represents the "refresh" key used for Internet explorer. And the other key is a simple arrow pointing to the right. When I put the CD in with this screen up the CD appears in the middle almost the same spot where the Flickering folder sits. I used the two arrows but the CD still wouldnt run. The computer just loads a little and then simply quits loading. Also the computer turns off in about 10 minutes if I leave it unattended when I start it up. I have tried starting it up without the Battery and with there is no difference. My brother said he dont know why this happen. It just didnt work one day. Finally to my question. Is there a way to load a boot screen on the start up and erase the HD? Im an Amateur PC user i'm sure iMac arent too much different. I can't tell you anything about the laptop other then it is a iBook M2453.


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 1, 2005)

It sounds like the OS 9 system folder has been altered preventing the start up. You may not be able to start up with OS X if you have one of the colored iBooks as it needs firmware installed. 

In the packet that came with the iBook, you should have a bunch of CDs. Try to locate those, as it should have the OS 9 CD, or a restore CD. 

If you have lost those CDs, do you have a utility CD - like Norton Utilities or Tech Tool Pro? You can use that CD to start up the iBook. 

To use the CD to start up the computer, plug in the power adaptor. Start up the computer, insert the CD, then immediately hold down the C key. Continue to hold down the C key until you see the computer starting up. 

Try using the Panther CD again (holding down the C key when you start up) 
Before you click on the installer, go to the Installer Menu and select Disk Utility first to check over the drive. 
When that opens click on the second icon in the side bar at the left, then click on Repair Disk at the bottom right.
Watch the activity screen. If it does any repairs - you will need to click on the Repair Disk button a second time after the first pass is done. The object is to make sure it finds all the problems and repairs them. You may need to hit that button a third or fourth time to get no references to repairs made.

To find out your exact model use this web site to help: 

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=88039


----------



## SadJay25 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hey thanks for your reply but i went and bought myself a new Mac OS9 disk and did all the update stuff and im now running my OSX Panther. Thanks for the help!


----------

